
Ask HN: Would an integrated job list in an IDE be a good idea? - ge96
I was thinking as a web developer, and hopeful freelancer, it would be neat to have jobs come into the IDE. By this I mean an add-on or module. Think of email clients.<p>What do you think?<p>I use UpWork primarily to find clients.<p>Why would you combine an IDE (focus) with a real-time job list?
======
azhenley
I'm generally favorable of adding information into the IDE (see my website for
all my research on the subject).

However, I imagine this just being messy and seems to be trying to replace too
many different things. Would it benefit me to have this in the IDE rather than
in the browser? I don't imagine myself switching between them that often.

Can you provide a concrete example and maybe a mockup?

